# Plant labels that won't fade in sun or wash off with water



## Mrs. Mucket (Apr 22, 2010)

Everything I try (even PERMANENT markers) ends up fading. Does anyone know of any customizable markers (DIY or purchased) that really last?


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I use soft plastic hang tags for nursery stock. I also don't use a marker, pen or pencil. I use an old fashioned black china marker pencil (wax pencil, grease pencil or whatever they are called locally). The waxy substance does not come off, even after several years. I have hang tags on some of my pomegranates that I know have been there since 2003 and may have a little mildew on them but are still intact and legible.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to cut up old pie tins from store bought pies and write on them with a ball point pen. The ink doesn't adhere but it makes an engraving of what you write. Always good and even reuable if you want to bother.


----------



## greenhart (Dec 6, 2002)

I use Y-Tex tag ink from Tractor Supply on short pieces of vinyl Venetian Blinds. Doesn't fade, reusable for years.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

i use mini blinds I get from yard sales break / cut into about4" pieces then write on them with a pencil and they will last til I have to erase them for the next year of planting. I have tried markers and pens they fade or just smear off the pencil seems to stay


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

The Sharpie pens marked "professional" in red on the pen barrel last outside a lot longer than the regular ones. Cut up plastic milk/vinegar/etc. jugs for label material.

For things that are the same every year, I use a wooden stake and engrave the name with a Dremel tool. The wood eventually rots, but they last a good long time.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I use cow ear tag markers and vinyl blinds. I still face them away from the sun though.


----------

